# Lots of pics of our goats & more!



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Just wanted to drop in and say "HI" to everyone! I had the camera out the other day and snapped some pictures of my herd. Thought I would share them with you all knowing how much we love pictures on TGS. Hope you enjoy!
































































and a couple of our junior does...





































Oh yeah, we got a new dog 'Ozzy' he is an aussie pup and is doing wonderful with the goats.









And our cat Raven had a single kitten 'Max' just a couple weeks ago.









Hope everyone is doing well and your goaties are all thriving!!!

Take Care,
Tina


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad to see ya back on here!! :clap: Your goaties look wonderful! What a neat little place for them to roam around and explore in! And your puppy is way to cute...and that kitten is adorable also! What a happy little bunch you've got!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

What nice place you have and the goats look GREAT!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Seventh picture down right hand corner. Is that Dreamer's sister? CauldronXPalau?

Any better pics of her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Tina they all look so good


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice goats! And cute kitty!! Ozzy is a gorgeous Aussie! I have a red merle as well.  
:drool:  :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to have you back Tina!!

Everyone looks happy and healthy as they always do! Great pics!

Hmmmmm....it seems that your moonspotted does have stolen your pup and painted him! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

So...many...beautiful goats....MOONSPOTS!  :drool:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments about the goats and property. The goats are doing very well this year. Hay has been plentiful and browse has been abundant. Although I must say they have already ate up most everything they could reach from the ground. We have mostly woodlands and they have most of the areas cleared out from the ground up to about 3 foot. They are starting to be cleaver in how they get those branches and greens that are higher up. Either by standing on stumps and downed logs to the point that I have found them using Twilight (our lone Nubian) whom is taller to pull down the higher branches for them. Then they (the Nigerians) rush in and push her aside and eat all the greens.
See if you look back in you will see no green from about 3 foot down.









They stand up to push over the smaller trees... 









When that doesn't work, they convince Twilight (the Nubian) to do it for them... that's why they have been following Twilight everywhere for the past two weeks. And i just thought she finally fit in and was becoming popular by the girls. They are just using her but she seems happy about it, so she has a purpose within the group now. :wink: 



















> Is that Dreamer's sister? CauldronXPalau?


Yep, that would be Abra. I went back through the pictures and found one from the other day with the group browse shots (not very good though), but I do have a couple of her from previously. She is still just a tiny thing, has a lot of catching up to do with my LH junior does as she is the smallest of the group. But I am hoping she hit's a big growth spurt here real soon. Otherwise, she is a gorgeous doeling. I actually had her dam here at the farm a couple of months ago and was able to pull her out of her crate and really get my hands on her. Palau herself is a small doe, very refined and correct. She was in full milk as it was getting close to milking time. If you would like to discuss her udder, send me a pm and I will tell you my opinion privately. :wink: How is Dreamer doing for you? 








Abra in April









Abra back in early June









And within the last week. Hasn't changed much has she?



> it seems that your moonspotted does have stolen your pup and painted him! Gorgeous boy!


LOL, yep all those spots must of rubbed off on him. :shades:



> Ozzy is a gorgeous Aussie! I have a red merle as well.


Thank you. He is doing wonderfully with the goats. We actually brought him in on a trial basis to see how he would get along with the goats. And from day one he has surpassed our expectations. Very smart pup, eager to please, and listens to the extreme. We are more than pleased with him. He may turn out to be a better LGD than our Merry (Pyrenees/Anatolian) with his drive and determination. And he sure is easy to look at. Very pretty dog and carries himself so well. Got lucky with this one.
you can see him in the back with the goats in this shot.









And as for the kitten... what a shocker to only get one. :shocked: And a male at that. But he is special to us and will he ever be spoiled being the only one.

Well that is pretty much the happenings around here. The goats are doing well, we got a new pup, and had a lone kitten born. Right now I am just enjoying the summer months before they are gone. Always the slowest time for me to relax and enjoy the goats as the babies are all weaned and in the new homes... the goats are content with the sun and all the browse... Got to enjoy the peace and tranquiltiy now before breeding season begins and before I know it I will be up to my elbows in babies again. 
But in a few months you know I will be craving for the births of those new babies again. :roll:

Thanks again everyone. Glad to share with you all! :grouphug: 
Tina


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are absolutely gorgeous Tina!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

What a lovely herd!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

> But in a few months you know I will be craving for the births of those new babies again. :roll:


I was thinking the other day how if I never saw a baby goat again I would be ok --- then I was like "as soon as they are gone I will forget and I will do it all over again to myself" :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Precious pics.....what nice goaties....and other animals....thanks for sharing with us... :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Pretty goats!! I love Ozzy, Aussie's are my favorites!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful goats! Such a colorful herd. Seems the majority of mine are gold these days, but I can't complain. Most are also spotted too.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Stunning! Great job and congrats on the lil ones! :thumb: :leap:


----------

